# RF dongle for Roamio Remote?



## stacycris (Feb 5, 2014)

Does anybody know if the RF dongle that comes with the Slide Pro remote for the Mini will work with the regular Roamio remote. I recently received a Roamio remote for my Mini as I personally did not want the slide remote. I emailed TiVo a few days ago to ask about buying the RF dongle for the remote, and they stated: "The dongle will only work the Slide Pro remote and not with a Roamio remote." 

That doesn't make sense to me. If the dongle is a receiver for RF remotes, wouldn't it work with the standard Roamio remote since it has RF capability? Or am I wrong in this assumption?

Can somebody please let me know if this would actually work? And if it does, how can I get a dongle from TiVo?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

That TiVo email was wrong. The RF dongle will work with the standard Roamio remote. Call them up and ask how you can get one. I think they will sell you one if you ask. I think I remember some people reporting that TiVo actually sent them one for free when they called and asked about buying one.


----------



## SullyND (Dec 30, 2004)

Davisadm sells the dongle for $7.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=524244


----------



## confinoj (Apr 2, 2003)

Weaknees also sells the rf dongle alone. That's where I got one. I use my roamio remote with a mini.


----------



## stacycris (Feb 5, 2014)

Thanks for the responses. I responded to TiVo's answer and they still were no help. They pretty much said that use of the dongle without the slide remote wouldn't work and was unsupported by TiVo. I will probably try to buy one from one of the sources provided. Thanks again for your help!


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

stacycris said:


> They pretty much said that use of the dongle without the slide remote wouldn't work


Just ignore them. It will work.


----------



## magbarn (Jan 7, 2015)

How can we buy from Davisadm if my post count is too low?


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

magbarn said:


> How can we buy from Davisadm if my post count is too low?


Make a post in his thread and give him some sort of contact info or instructions to meet at another forum that maybe you both have accounts at, like AVS or something.


----------



## MPSAN (Jun 20, 2009)

So the PRO is RF and not BT correct?


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

Slide Pro is RF. The older Slide (model C00240) is bluetooth.

Both of them can do TV functions via IR. Both of them can do non-keyboard TiVo functions via IR as well, if set to IR mode.


----------



## kokishin (Sep 9, 2014)

stacycris said:


> Does anybody know if the RF dongle that comes with the Slide Pro remote for the Mini will work with the regular Roamio remote. I recently received a Roamio remote for my Mini as I personally did not want the slide remote. I emailed TiVo a few days ago to ask about buying the RF dongle for the remote, and they stated: "The dongle will only work the Slide Pro remote and not with a Roamio remote."
> 
> That doesn't make sense to me. If the dongle is a receiver for RF remotes, wouldn't it work with the standard Roamio remote since it has RF capability? Or am I wrong in this assumption?
> 
> ...


Slide Pro Remote dongle will work with the Roamio Remote. I plugged the dongle into my Mini and paired my Roamio Pro remote to it. I put the Mini remote in a drawer most likely to never be used again. I paired the Slide Pro Remote to my Roamio Pro.

BTW, Tivo has two ways to order the Slide Pro Remote, one with dongle and one without, although they cost the same. I ordered the one without dongle (without realizing it) and later called Tivo Tech Support and they shipped me a dongle for free (they paid for shipping too).


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

Arcady said:


> Slide Pro is RF. The older Slide (model C00240) is bluetooth. Both of them can do TV functions via IR. Both of them can do non-keyboard TiVo functions via IR as well, if set to IR mode.


Technically, Bluetooth is RF as well, but......ya know.



kokishin said:


> Slide Pro Remote dongle will work with the Roamio Remote. I plugged the dongle into my Mini and paired my Roamio Pro remote to it. I put the Mini remote in a drawer most likely to never be used again. I paired the Slide Pro Remote to my Roamio Pro. BTW, Tivo has two ways to order the Slide Pro Remote, one with dongle and one without, although they cost the same. I ordered the one without dongle (without realizing it) and later called Tivo Tech Support and they shipped me a dongle for free (they paid for shipping too).


Yes indeed it does. If I were ordering a slide pro I would get the one with the dongle no matter what, just in case. They sent me 2 dongles for free as well, so it shows it never hurts to ask.


----------



## MPSAN (Jun 20, 2009)

Yes, I too got a Dongle...can I say that on a family forum? If a TIVO person will not do this for free, just call back and get another rep. Also, you can verify this with support to be sure it works. This is to get your info on file. Then call back sales and say that Tech Support said it would work but only sales can send you one. When they check your file they will see that support logged a call a bit earlier.


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

I called TiVo last night because of a question about billing and when I asked about remote controls I was told that TiVo sells the dongle separately for $10 on their website. I've never actually seen it there. When I asked the agent about that she said that it's not currently on the site because they were out of stock. I'm skeptical.


----------

